# Looking for a job in Turkey



## Faida (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey,

I'm Faida from Egypt. I'm an English Teacher and professional Translator. I'm looking for a suitable job in Istanbul - Turkey.
I'll appreciate your suggestions.

Many thanks.

Faida:wave:


----------



## tezmerkezim (Sep 14, 2015)

I am english teacher in istanbul , it is easy to find students in Istanbul


----------

